# Biting off more than I can chew..., but really excited about it!!



## MorganGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi All!! I'm such a newbie, it borders on ridiculous. I've joined because I have taken on the task of refitting and restoring a 1969 Morgan 24/25. I am looking for any info I can find, and just for general boat repair knowledge. Though I grew up near the ocean, and have spent a fair amount of time on boats, calling myself a sailor would be a complete lie. Luckily, I am incredibly handy, and have spent a good amount of time on other renovation projects. 

My boyfriend and his brother purchased the boat in the spring of 2009. It sailed that summer, but has been stored on land since (currently in his yard). His brother now lives overseas, and my bf is renovating a house, so there are no plans for her. I decided, since she's sitting there with no plans, I would take on this challenge. There is much that needs to happen, at some point last year, a good amount of rain water got into the cabin. I don't think it was closed/sealed properly. Now much of the plywood flooring needs to be replaced. The boat, though "sea-worthy", aesthetically needs some serious help. The previous owner had fitted it with an inboard engine, then changed his mind and switch to an outboard. Though the inboard is gone, all of the cables, and lines, along with the fuel tank is in place. Basically, there's a lot of work in my future. 

I ask that you all bear with me, and if anyone has pictures, manuals, or general advice, please send it my way!!

-M


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey MG. Welcome to SN.

While you're waiting for some responses you can start poking around in this thread: *The Salt's Corner Table*

It's a thread with some of the best info to some of the most asked questions around here - including yours. And you can see who some of the go-to guys are.

Enjoy.


----------

